# mom bugs me design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is another design I whipped up.This one is around 10 inches x 10 inches,2042 SS10 stones,6 colors.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

absolutely delightful I need one for myself since I KNOW how much I BUG my boys


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> here is another design I whipped up.This one is around 10 inches x 10 inches,2042 SS10 stones,6 colors.


 
Great job Eric! I love the mock-up, and how you have starbursts coming out of some of the stones as if it is shining. I have no idea how to do that. Is it possible to do in knk studio? I am new at this. Thanks!


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> here is another design I whipped up.This one is around 10 inches x 10 inches,2042 SS10 stones,6 colors.


Great design


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

rubyred said:


> I love the mock-up,



What is a "mock-up?"


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I send the eps file from knk to photoshop,it is just one of the brushes in photoshop.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> What is a "mock-up?"


A mock up is just a digital proof of the design. It just means that the design in the photo isn't on an actual shirt but rather a computer generated design to show what it will look like on shirt.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Very Cute design.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice design!


----------



## feistykitten (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool design!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job eric,, as always your designs are awesome

Sandy jo


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> A mock up is just a digital proof of the design. It just means that the design in the photo isn't on an actual shirt but rather a computer generated design to show what it will look like on shirt.


Oh.. kinda like a stimulation?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

tee09 said:


> Oh.. kinda like a stimulation?


Exactly. It's just a digital rendering of what the design will look like without having to actually cut the template and heat press rhinestones on a shirt. That way our customers can either approve or make suggestions for changes to a design. Also, I often can't decide between two ways of designing something. For example, perhaps Eric wanted to show a mock up of his "mom bugs" design but isn't sure what colors his customer will want so he makes a few suggestions or changes colors and sends two or three different color schemes of the same design to let the customer choose which they like best.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks. Learned some new lingo today lol


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great job Eric...your designs are always so detailed...you amaze me with what you can do with your software program.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Leg cramps said:


> I send the eps file from knk to photoshop,it is just one of the brushes in photoshop.


Fun design! Which brush in PS do you use?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

not sure what the brush name is...I have photoshop 7 and it is under assorted brushes.looks like a starburst.I use it to give the circles a shiny look.


----------

